# How do I find on workbench the times for pushing freight



## 2nice2people (Apr 27, 2022)

I cannot seem to find on workbench Targets “official” break down of how long company gives (or estimates) it takes to push freight.  I print the break down from truck and add an hour but I’d like something official to show ones that have 1 1/2 hours of push & take 4-5 hours. It’s KILLING ME


----------



## MrT (Apr 27, 2022)

There isnt one.  You really need to break it down yourself.  There are plenty of uboats that are pretty straight forward and should work with a 50 box per hour standard.  There are others that need more time.  Picture frames and furniture come to mind as they have usually multi layers of cardboard and styrofoam.  Some repacks take longer then others.  Some bulky items dont need that much extra tume so i just give them a slight bump for a little extra leeway.  I also wont schedule people an entire shifts worth of work.  If i have a tm who is there 5 hours ill try and give them 4 hours of work to account for helping guests amd breaks.  I make my plans as reasonable as i possibly can, check and double check to make sure every last box and repack is accounted for.   Check on my team as many times as possible so i can understand if theyve had setbacks and are off pace.  My team knows my expectations arent wildly off and are achievable and it makes it much less stressful for me and them.  It makes them feel more comfortable to tell me that they may have taken longer then they expected to push something because a guest interrupted them, or they had a spill, ext.   A strong reasonable plan is the only way to be somewhat successful in this job.  I can go to my leaders every day and let them know if there is enough hours to cover the truck that day before we even start unloading and try and help cover if there isnt.


----------



## 2nice2people (Apr 27, 2022)

I have most of my team on track.  I have one in particular (fem & personal) that usually only has 1 1/2 -2 hour push & takes 4-5 hours.  I just wanted show her something I think she loses time super zoning & backstocking.  She sets capacity super low (like 4 facings body wash capacity 8) because it’s “easier to zone” I’m just trying to get all my ducks in a row b/4 I talk to her with as much proof.


----------



## 2nice2people (Apr 27, 2022)

MrT said:


> There isnt one.  You really need to break it down yourself.  There are plenty of uboats that are pretty straight forward and should work with a 50 box per hour standard.  There are others that need more time.  Picture frames and furniture come to mind as they have usually multi layers of cardboard and styrofoam.  Some repacks take longer then others.  Some bulky items dont need that much extra tume so i just give them a slight bump for a little extra leeway.  I also wont schedule people an entire shifts worth of work.  If i have a tm who is there 5 hours ill try and give them 4 hours of work to account for helping guests amd breaks.  I make my plans as reasonable as i possibly can, check and double check to make sure every last box and repack is accounted for.   Check on my team as many times as possible so i can understand if theyve had setbacks and are off pace.  My team knows my expectations arent wildly off and are achievable and it makes it much less stressful for me and them.  It makes them feel more comfortable to tell me that they may have taken longer then they expected to push something because a guest interrupted them, or they had a spill, ext.   A strong reasonable plan is the only way to be somewhat successful in this job.  I can go to my leaders every day and let them know if there is enough hours to cover the truck that day before we even start unloading and try and help cover if there isnt.


I wish I could steal you for a day to walk my area.  You sound awesome


----------



## MrT (Apr 27, 2022)

2nice2people said:


> I wish I could steal you for a day to walk my area.  You sound awesome


I wish i could too i love helping people that want to do better.  Its always a good thing to get outside perspectives and learn things that other stores may do different.
My ETL always tells me to just try to do 1% better everyday.  Trying to learn to not make the same mistakes.  What works for me is not always what will work for you.


----------



## a1flow (Apr 27, 2022)

If you check on Greenfield under replenishment  then inbound trailer,  just check the trailer you want.  It will show the # of cases on truck and how many for each custom block plus bulk and other things coming on that truck.  If you click the arrow in the upper right of the custom block section and open in a new screen it will show how much for that custom block and also the time it should take to do it.  Just print it out and show them.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Apr 27, 2022)

50 boxes per hour. Personal/Hair Care /Skincare boxes are factory gorilla glued together these days. Boxcutters issued are nt much more then a toothpick against it. I ll walk up to 3 boats of 50 boxes each spanning over 30 aisles What ever happened to saving steps? No way this gets done in 3 hours even if it were the middle of the night.


----------



## 2nice2people (Apr 28, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> 50 boxes per hour. Personal/Hair Care /Skincare boxes are factory gorilla glued together these days. Boxcutters issued are nt much more then a toothpick against it. I ll walk up to 3 boats of 50 boxes each spanning over 30 aisles What ever happened to saving steps? No way this gets done in 3 hours even if it were the middle of the night.


We are an ulv store so they NEVER have 50 boxes on a Uboat. I’m talking a 1500 pc truck


----------



## 2nice2people (Apr 28, 2022)

2nice2people said:


> We are an ulv store so they NEVER have 50 boxes on a Uboat. I’m talking a 1500 pc truck


Oh & the person I have in area does personal & fem, another TM does hair are


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 28, 2022)

2nice2people said:


> We are an ulv store so they NEVER have 50 boxes on a Uboat. I’m talking a 1500 pc truck


My advice then is work their push with them and see what they do.  You might find a inefficiency  in their work style that you could correct.


----------



## BackupTL (May 5, 2022)

I know this one. It's purely represented on Greenfield Inbound Dash. The labor hours for push time are calculated based on department, ex. it will give more hours to home than toys as home often has styrofoam/intense packaging. 

It's not accurate however and HQ recommends that you just manually count out boxes on vehicles and estimate based on that. We do a minute a box for most areas or 1.5/2 on the more intensive ones. Ex. Lamp/utility is gonna take longer than toys. Repacks vary in time heavily. 

Easiest way to create timelines is to push the vehicles yourself and base it on realistic times off that.


----------



## Sparkle5 (May 6, 2022)

The only way to ensure a 1-2 min per box push is to have vehicles that are built to push stock located over a few aisles at most. I deconstructed a uboat that contained over 40 boxes located across 32 aisles down to 25 boxes over 8 aisles (small format store) and completed in 30 minutes. Not counting backstock and detrashing. Not sure why our unloaders can't get this right and do it themselves. Takes 10-15 of my start time to rearrange the boats but it can save and extra 45 minutes to an hour pushing.


----------



## MrT (May 6, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> The only way to ensure a 1-2 min per box push is to have vehicles that are built to push stock located over a few aisles at most. I deconstructed a uboat that contained over 40 boxes located across 32 aisles down to 25 boxes over 8 aisles (small format store) and completed in 30 minutes. Not counting backstock and detrashing. Not sure why our unloaders can't get this right and do it themselves. Takes 10-15 of my start time to rearrange the boats but it can save and extra 45 minutes to an hour pushing.


For sure.  A good setup for custom blocks and a good sort increases push productivity dramatically.  Your unload TL should be fixing that problem or itll always be a mess


----------



## Sparkle5 (May 6, 2022)

They just can't control otc and hba sort and either I or he fixes it later, or not.  Set up is from mixed pallets and they can't seem to learn that one box number covers several aisles so when 51 thru 54 are on the same boat plus random 10 aisles of Beauty  they ve got me walking boxes over 20 aisles back and forth from a mixed boat!! They may as well  just leave it on the mixed pallet!!...For tm s Its unnecessarily exhausting on the feet for 8 hours and Guests grab you left and right when you're constantly moving thru the area. 


MrT said:


> For sure.  A good setup for custom blocks and a good sort increases push productivity dramatically.  Your unload TL should be fixing that problem or itll always be a mess


----------



## MrT (May 6, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> They just can't control otc and hba sort and either I or he fixes it later, or not.  Set up is from mixed pallets and they can't seem to learn that one box number covers several aisles so when 51 thru 54 are on the same boat plus random 10 aisles of Beauty  they ve got me walking boxes over 20 aisles back and forth from a mixed boat!! They may as well  just leave it on the mixed pallet!!...For tm s Its unnecessarily exhausting on the feet for 8 hours and Guests grab you left and right when you're constantly moving thru the area.


I had to split hba into 5 uboats in order to get a good sort in.  I could probably put it back down to 4 since we now do not put repacks on the uboats but its worked out well so i havent changed it. They will only cover 2 valleys at most so you dont have to move more then an aisle over if they dont sort it correctly.


----------



## BurgerBob (May 7, 2022)

MrT said:


> I had to split hba into 5 uboats in order to get a good sort in.  I could probably put it back down to 4 since we now do not put repacks on the uboats but its worked out well so i havent changed it. They will only cover 2 valleys at most so you dont have to move more then an aisle over if they dont sort it correctly.


Yea i found that the most annoying  part of freight.  The wide swathe of aisles.  Sounds like you got it figured out


----------

